# Looking to hire professional trainer in Virginia



## PrincessBarbie (Apr 27, 2013)

I am looking to hire a professional trainer in Virginia.Must have at least 10 years experience in training horses and have patience.I would prefer someone that has trained Tennessee Walkers.My horse is a spotted Tennessee Walker filly that needs to be trained to ride and be able to rack better,also she needs to be refreshed on leading as she does not like to be leaded for a long period of time as of right now.She racks and does the running walk naturally without a trainer already because her sire has a natural racking gait.She is gentle so it will not be rough to train her as some horses are hard to train.She is the best horse I have owned in my life.I need a trainer as soon as possible.I will pay up to $125.00 per hour.Your help is greatly appreciated.Thank you


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

where in virginia ? My riding club hired gary lane to come in june for a two day clinic. You could come down and audit the class for about $50. Prince George County area


----------



## PrincessBarbie (Apr 27, 2013)

Grundy


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You can try asking these folks. They are excellent and in Northern Va. Perhaps they know someone since they have walkers. I highly recommend them.

Parelli, Horseback Riding Lessons, English Riding Lessons, Western Riding Lessons, Horse Lessons, Horse Boarding, Horse Breeding, Horse Riding, Horse Training using the Parelli Natural Horsemanship method at The JBIT Ranch and Western Equestrian Cent


----------



## PrincessBarbie (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you so much franknbeans.The ranch could possibly train my horse.Shes a good horse she just needs the right people to train her.She understands when I say whoa when leading her but she needs some more ground work.She is a gentle mare and I believe she likes carrots because she wanted something in my salad big time.I will let you know if she loves carrots.She ate a bug 20 minutes ago I just hope it doesn't cause her problems.I wish I could've took a picture of her eating the bug.Thank you for referring me to the JBitRanch.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

PrincessBarbie said:


> Thank you so much franknbeans.The ranch could possibly train my horse.Shes a good horse she just needs the right people to train her.She understands when I say whoa when leading her but she needs some more ground work.She is a gentle mare and *I believe she likes carrots because she wanted something in my salad big time.I will let you know if she loves carrots.She ate a bug 20 minutes ago I just hope it doesn't cause her problems.I wish I could've took a picture of her eating the bug.*Thank you for referring me to the JBitRanch.


What? Of course she like carrots. I have never seen a horse that didn't-but what does that have to do with anything? So what if she ate a bug.....not sure what any of this has to do with finding a trainer? Poor Todd-I am almost sorry I gave you his name......:?

How old are you?


----------



## PrincessBarbie (Apr 27, 2013)

I am 22 I will be 23 years old in September 20 and I want my horse to be professionally trained.I wasn't trying to get off of topic,it just shocked me when I seen my horse eat a bug that's all because I have never seen a horse eat a bug before.Some horses don't like carrots and to me that would mean that the horse means business but if a horse likes carrots that would mean it would listen to it's owner.Are you rich because it seems so by the way you talk.I want to provide the best for my horse and that's what I want to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

PrincessBarbie said:


> I am 22 I will be 23 years old in September 20 and I want my horse to be professionally trained.I wasn't trying to get off of topic,it just shocked me when I seen my horse eat a bug that's all because *I have never seen a horse eat a bug before.Some horses don't like carrots and to me that would mean that the horse means business but if a horse likes carrots that would mean it would listen to it's owner.Are you rich because it seems so by the way you talk*.I want to provide the best for my horse and that's what I want to do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Huh? I'm lost.....:-?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

morganarab94 said:


> Huh? I'm lost.....:-?


That is kinda where I am at....I must be rich. I wish. **checking lottery tickets**:lol:

HUH? OP you make NO sense at all. My DH and kids who have ADHD stay more focused than you do.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

PrincessBarbie said:


> I am 22 I will be 23 years old in September 20 and I want my horse to be professionally trained.I wasn't trying to get off of topic,it just shocked me when I seen my horse eat a bug that's all because I have never seen a horse eat a bug before.*Some horses don't like carrots and to me that would mean that the horse means business but if a horse likes carrots that would mean it would listen to it's owner.*Are you rich because it seems so by the way you talk.I want to provide the best for my horse and that's what I want to do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whether or not a horse likes carrots has nothing to do with if it will listen to its owner or not.


----------



## PrincessBarbie (Apr 27, 2013)

I do have sense all the time.I am learning something new about my horse everyday.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

This whole thread confuses me....:/


----------



## haleycrew4 (Apr 22, 2013)

It is a bit confusing!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Both my horses won't touch carrots! They don't eat bugs either:wink:!


----------



## PrincessBarbie (Apr 27, 2013)

My goodness do they listen to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrincessBarbie (Apr 27, 2013)

I didn't intend to make the thread confusing I was looking for a trainer in my area.She is ready to ride I just have to find a good trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

PrincessBarbie, when did you want to have your horse trained? If I remember right you posted pictures of her in another thread -- I believe she was of fairly young age, looked immature for that age and there were some weight gain issues that you were working on taking care of. That would mean it would be awhile before she could handle a regular training regime.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

In another thread you were told your mare was in very poor condition and also appeared to be a yearling. She is absolutely nowhere near, being able to be ridden. She does need lots of ground work first.

Carrots have absolutely nothing to do with whether or not a horse listens to you. Horses probably eat bugs all the time, when eating hay, grain or grazing.

Also in the other thread, you suddenly said your horse might be half Arabian, because she has a thick neck? Her neck is not thick and is in fact, very hollow and thin. Who is feeding you all this BS? 

You said you spent $50,000 on this horse but you now think she's crossbred. Something with your posts just do not ring true. I know you have said you are new to horses, but someone is telling you some pretty iffy stuff. 

Purchase good books. Do google research on the net for questions or of course, ask here. You likely will get different answers, but go with the answers of people who are long in horses and are knowledgeable. 

I think before you even place your mare in the hands of a trainer, she needs to mature and be put in excellent condition. Hopefully she is now in a safer area than previously. Forget riding _her_ but take riding lessons yourself, while she matures. 

Lizzie


----------



## PrincessBarbie (Apr 27, 2013)

I have been wanting to take riding lessons for a long time but haven't had the time to do research because I have had housework to do and running errands.I know she's not Arabian.I didn't pay no attention to my friend's son.My friend personally said she is not Arabian.She is part walking horse and she is gentle as she can be.She does need to be worked with for at least a month.I will get her a good trainer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

PrincessBarbie said:


> I didn't intend to make the thread confusing I was looking for a trainer in my area.She is ready to ride I just have to find a good trainer.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry to say, PrincessBarbie, that she isn't ready to ride just yet. She really does need to get some more weight on her and she needs to grow some more (bone and muscle) as well so that she can physically take the weight of a rider and have stamina to do the work without breaking down. I would suggest you would want to wait at least a year with her before sending her to a trainer. In the meantime, there are things you can do on the ground with her - like take her for walks, set up obstacles for her the walk around and over, etc.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you have time to post on here, you have time to research lessons. We ALL have lives, that include jobs, houses to keep up and errands to run, but many of us find time for our horses. 

You really don't seem to "hear" a thing we say, and seem determined to just go your merry way with your mare regardless of her condition, etc. It is getting old. I, for one, am beginning to feel like I am beating my head against a wall.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

no professional trainer will take in and break out a horse thats in poor condition like your filly is. they will send you home, say feed her, and bring her back when shes at a proper weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrincessBarbie (Apr 27, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> If you have time to post on here, you have time to research lessons. We ALL have lives, that include jobs, houses to keep up and errands to run, but many of us find time for our horses.
> 
> You really don't seem to "hear" a thing we say, and seem determined to just go your merry way with your mare regardless of her condition, etc. It is getting old. I, for one, am beginning to feel like I am beating my head against a wall.


Lord no I am listening to you and everyone else on the forum.My horse has to be at least 600-650lbs and she is in between 500-550 so she's 100lbs underweight.I am going to call around to try and find her some quality hay.When a person has a young horse they have their hands full especially a filly.She had her first cycle March 18, 2013 and stayed in heat for a week.I thought she came in yesterday but she didn't she might be getting ready to come in because she was squatting when she urinated.The reason I didn't mention her heat cycle was because there is men on the forum and they don't like to hear things like that.I've got it marked on the calendar.I am taking the advice to heart because horses are new to me have been for 2 1/2 years.I love horses I thought they behaved good and I learned that sometimes they don't they can kill you.Thank you guys for the advice I can't thank you enough! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

1, most men here have horses and a mares cycle is a fact of life. Im sure they dont feel delicate about it.

2, can you ride? if not, why bother breaking a young, skinny horse that you cant even ride?

3, I agree if you can post here you can squeeze in time for lessons. I have 2 kids, cats, dogs, and I am usually taking college courses. Oh, and horses too...and if I can find time for lessons, so can you.

4, someone is feedin you a load of nonsense, and you're eating it up. Read, read and read some more. the internet may not be the most reliable source of info, but a lot of the sticky posts here are a great way to learn. 

PrincessBarbie, no offense, but you scare me just a little bit.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am waiting for the "maybe she is preggo" post......just waiting........:-/


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

PrincessBarbie said:


> Lord no I am listening to you and everyone else on the forum.My horse has to be at least 600-650lbs and she is in between 500-550 so she's 100lbs underweight.
> 
> How did you judge her current weight?
> 
> ...


Lizzie


----------



## PrincessBarbie (Apr 27, 2013)

You taught me something new I didn't know that most mares squat when urinating.I thought the only time they squat is when the are in season.I am not going to let Sedrick the mule get with her because 1)She needs to gain more weight and make sure she is in healthy condition before having a foal,2) She has to be full grown.I have different plans for my horse.I am going to breed her to a high dollar Tennessee Walker one that is gentle and one that has championship bloodline later on.I will answer your questions when I get to a computer someone had stole my computer that I had.I am going to get me a brand new one.Thank you for the advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

At this point the farthest thing from your thoughts should be breeding this poor little thing. Again I beg you. Please move to a place where there are knowledgeable folks to help you, if you really want what is best for your horse.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

PrincessBarbie said:


> You taught me something new I didn't know that most mares squat when urinating.I thought the only time they squat is when the are in season.I am not going to let Sedrick the mule get with her because 1)She needs to gain more weight and make sure she is in healthy condition before having a foal,2) She has to be full grown.I have different plans for my horse.I am going to breed her to a high dollar Tennessee Walker one that is gentle and one that has championship bloodline later on.I will answer your questions when I get to a computer someone had stole my computer that I had.I am going to get me a brand new one.Thank you for the advice
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




What part of VA are in you in? I can definitely recommend some places for you. Trainers and barns who are knowledgable and can help you with all your horse endeavors


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

PrincessBarbie said:


> You taught me something new I didn't know that most mares squat when urinating.I thought the only time they squat is when the are in season.I am not going to let Sedrick the mule get with her because 1)She needs to gain more weight and make sure she is in healthy condition before having a foal,2) She has to be full grown.I have different plans for my horse.I am going to breed her to a high dollar Tennessee Walker one that is gentle and one that has championship bloodline later on.I will answer your questions when I get to a computer someone had stole my computer that I had.I am going to get me a brand new one.Thank you for the advice
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why in the world are you even fantasizing about breeding this poor, hungry looking animal? You say you dont have time for lessons. you feed her hardly any hay, and you're "learning", Which is great, but its At Your Horses Expense!

inexperienced people like you..and I for that matter....SHOULD NOT BE BREEDING. And that horse would probably die if she was bred in her condition. If you dont have time for lessons or mare care, how would you have time for ensuring a healthy foal?!

I am very afraid for your horse. **** thing deserves a serious break in life....


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

PrincessBarbie said:


> You taught me something new I didn't know that most mares squat when urinating.I thought the only time they squat is when the are in season.I am not going to let Sedrick the mule get with her because 1)She needs to gain more weight and make sure she is in healthy condition before having a foal,2) She has to be full grown.I have different plans for my horse.I am going to breed her to a high dollar Tennessee Walker one that is gentle and one that has championship bloodline later on.I will answer your questions when I get to a computer someone had stole my computer that I had.I am going to get me a brand new one.Thank you for the advice
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're horse isn't even full grown yet...you don't need to be riding her or breeding her at all. She is underweight majorly and the way you've described the place she is at isn't a good one and you need to move her somewhere where she can get food and be safe. I'm glad you're learning but you shouldn't even be thinking about breeding her or riding her for a long while yet. Take her on walks and brush her, just spend quality time with her while she's still young. She has a long way to go yet.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

PrincessBarbie, put breeding completely (COMPLETELY) out of your head right now. I cannot stress this strongly enough. I think you have come to understand that while willing to learn, you are very much a novice, when it comes to horses in general. You need several more years in horses, before considering breeding your mare.

Many of THE most knowledgeable horse owners on this forum, have yet to breed. Some with vast knowledge under their belt, have bred and been disappointed with the outcome, even with a ton of homework. Others, know their horse have faults which they do not wish to pass on. Some, who waited, did their homework, chose exactly the right stud for their mare, had the correct facilities and enough money saved in case of a disaster, ended up with a dead foal. Some ended up with a dead mare and foal. Breeding is not for the faint of heart and every time we breed our mares, we know that the worst can and does, happen.

I can tell by all your posts, that this little mare is dear to your heart. You want to have her for many years into the future. I think many of us here, have also come to like your little girl very much and we want the best for her and save her and indeed you, from problems. 

So lets do it this way. Plan only for the next year and starting now. Work on getting her into a favourable facility. Work on planning an absolutely solid feeding plan and stick to it. Start her ground work. You can do this yourself by obtaining CDs from (for example) Clinton Anderson's correct ways to start young horses. You really do not need a trainer for this. In your spare time, learn, learn and learn. Keep notes if you need to. If you are really dedicated and I believe you are, you will be surprised at how much more knowledge, you will have under your belt, a year from now. And I'll bet your filly will look tons better. 

If someone tells you something you are not sure about, just ask here. You know already we will help you. Keep and take good profile shots of your filly, starting now. Take one per month and you will see the difference. 

Certainly take riding lessons yourself. It will give you a great 'feeling' for horses in general. Whether learning English or Western, will be up to you.
Try both and see what appeals to you.

You may end up training your mare under saddle and never thinking of breeding. After a few years with a lot more knowledge, you may come to realise that your mare isn't even breeding quality. The majority of horse today are not, but still make wonderful riding companions. 

Certainly, after a few years, evaluate your mare and ask others their opinions, as to her quality. Only then, and only if she is breeding quality, start looking for stud horse who compliments her. The stud will need to be correct where she is not, and vice versa. Even if you like certain stud horses now, if and when your mare might be ready to breed, those horses could be dead and others more suitable coming along. Things change constantly, when dealing with live animals. 

You actually have some fun years ahead, even though at the moment, it might seem a bit daunting. I know I have been rambling a bit here, but just trying to give you an idea of how I'd love to see you proceed. I've shown dogs for 60 years and horses for a little less, but I'm still learning every day, even though my health now, doesn't allow me to do either. It really does become a life-long committment. 

Lizzie


----------



## PrincessBarbie (Apr 27, 2013)

I am going to wait and breed her its out of my head for right now.I do need riding lessons this summer.I understand what you are saying Lizzie.Breeding a mare is a huge step it takes a lot of homework and money to breed a mare.I am currently helping her gain weight you can see her ribs a little bit on one side but the other side you cannot see them.I am a beginner and I have a lot to learn about horses yet.I am willing to learn I just have been mislead by the wrong person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Barbie-horses are typically symmetrical. THey do not have ribs showing on one side and not the other, except sometimes late in pregnancy they may look a bit "lopsided"...... I will guarantee she has not gained more weight on one side.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

PrincessBarbie said:


> My goodness do they listen to you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Yes, every word, grumble, whisper, cluck.


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

morganarab94 said:


> This is true as well. I'm from "the boonies" of VA..not nearly as bad as this town..but in my town everyone takes very good care of their horses and hay is really cheap here as well..


Yes, Please don't generalize Virginians because of this post. All the horse people I know take much better care of their animals than this person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

trailwalker said:


> Yes, Please don't generalize Virginians because of this post. All the horse people I know take much better care of their animals than this person.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



She IS one! Those of us who live in Va-myself included-are well aware that there are some very poor and rather "backward" areas. To not admit that is not being honest. Virginia is truly a state of contrasts-between the folks like the OP in these areas and the NOVA area where there is so much technology. It is not like we are saying things about a state we know nothing about.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What frank said. I'm a Virginian as well. 

There are some very poor, backward areas in Virginia, especially in the mountainous regions. Anyone who lives in the mountains knows how hardscrabble a life it is. Unless they commute somewhere else for work, there simply aren't enough jobs to go around.

I'm in the piedmont about 35 miles south of Lynchburg, and only about an hour away from the Blue Ridge. Places like Buena Vista and Glasgow are located in some of the most beautiful places in the state, but there are simply no jobs in those locations and the lifestyles reflect it. Mountain towns don't tend to be destinations for anyone, and although I love the absolutely _gorgeous_ scenic drive to Lexington through them, I don't stop.


----------



## PrincessBarbie (Apr 27, 2013)

I am a very smart and intelligent lady.I am a beginner in horses and I came on here because I was being mislead by the wrong person.I have loved horses about all of my life,I am a first time horse owner.I do live in the mountains and I really don't like it but I have no other choice.I will research and learn about horses and take it very seriously.I am listening to what the experts have to say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Good for you PrincessBarbie! I am so glad to hear this!


----------

